# CIFS.ko for Incredible 2 ICS?



## Chris3D (Jul 26, 2011)

Am I correct in assuming that there's no way to get/make a cifs.ko kernel module for any of the Sense (non AOSP) ICS roms because the kernel source has yet to be released (if it ever will be)?

I use CIFS Manager to mount network shares all the time, and I can do that on Gingerbread either through a custom kernel or a kernel module for the stock kernel, neither of which seem to be available for ICS roms/builds/leaks.

Might a kernel module built for an Incredible S ICS kernel work, or are they too different?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dougm275 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been searching all over but I haven't found and info on it. I'm wondering if it couldn't be 
compiled into the stock cm9 kernel..I don't even know if we have tun.ko?
I'm willing to put in a few hours to it I just need a bit of direction


----------

